# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Interesse voor spiritualiteit?

## Felice

Ik heb geen nieuwe onderwerpen meer toegevoegd hier, omdat ik zag dat er niemand reageert hier. Jammer, maar kennelijk is dit niet de site voor dit soort onderwerpen.
Nu open ik net hier en staat er ''nooit''. Dat slaat denk ik op het aantal bezoekers hier.
Dus weet ik niet of we dit onderwerp spiritualiteit nog handhaven?
Ik heb me er al bij neergelegd.

----------


## Petra717

Lieve Felice, 

In overleg hebben wij van MediCity besloten om de berichten uit de rubriek Spiritualiteit te verplaatsen naar de rubriek Alternatieve Geneeswijzen. Morgen zal Leontien de naam van deze rubriek aanpassen. 
Dit omdat we Spiritualiteit nog wel een kans willen geven, hier op MediCity. 

Hopelijk heb ik hiermee wat duidelijkheid voor je geschept? 

knuffel,
petra

----------


## Felice

Ja hoor Petra,lief om even te reageren! ik begreep het niet, dat er ''nooit'' stond.
Maar ik vind spirituele onderwerpen genoeg op andere sites, dus ik zit er niet mee verder. Houden we he thier bij medisch.
Ik merk dat ik zelf te weinig energie en tijd heb om hier veel neer te zetten, mede door het feit dat er toch geen reacties kwamen, dus is het niet zinvol en verlies van energie als ik toch dingen ga zoeken om hier te posten. (vind ik)
en er is niemand anders die dit doet, dus denk ik: laat maar zo dan. Knuf van Felice!

----------


## Irene Pronk

> Ik heb geen nieuwe onderwerpen meer toegevoegd hier, omdat ik zag dat er niemand reageert hier. Jammer, maar kennelijk is dit niet de site voor dit soort onderwerpen.
> Nu open ik net hier en staat er ''nooit''. Dat slaat denk ik op het aantal bezoekers hier.
> Dus weet ik niet of we dit onderwerp spiritualiteit nog handhaven?
> Ik heb me er al bij neergelegd.


Ik ben zeker geintresseerd in spritualiteit en leef er ook naar ! 

Groet ,,, Irene Pronk

----------


## Felice

hallo Irene,

Fijn dat ook jij geInteresserd bent in spirituele onderwerpen!
Ik zie dat dit je eerste post is. En het is ruim 5 maanden geleden dat ik hier voor het laatst postte, bij gebrek aan belangstelling hier in dit onderwerp.
Dus, ik denk dat we onze voeding op dit gebied bij andere sites kunnen en mogen zoeken en geven. Daar zijn er heel veel van en ruimschoots. In elk geval heb ik er hier geen behoefte meer toe zelf en houd het hier op bij medisch, wat mij betreft dus.
Maar voel je vrij om zelf hier erover te posten, een mens zijn gezondheid is immers óók spirituele gezondheid!
In liefde, Felice

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Felice,

Ik heb de meeste van je posts over spiritualiteit gelezen en vind het super dat je ze geplaatst hebt! 
Er zijn wel veel mensen die het lezen bv "Wens: Onze groei, vol-ledige mens-wording" wat jij geplaatst hebt is 1999 keer bekeken  :Smile: 
Sommige mensen zijn zich er niet bewust van geweest en komen dan zo'n post per toeval tegen hier op het forum en lezen het dan en sommigen reageren er op en anderen niet, maar je hebt in elk geval weer mensen geprikkeld om verder te kijken  :Wink: 
Bedankt voor je posts namens mij!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## chantallek

jammer dat dit onderwerp niet meer besproken word want dit is juist mijn ding ik ben zeer spiritueel bezig en is bevorderlijk bij mijn ziekteproces .......zeker weten!!!

----------


## regine41

ik ben ook geholpen met spiritualiteit

----------


## chantallek

dag regine wat ben ik blij dat je antwoord op mijn berichtje mag ik jou vragen om je antwoord eens uit te leggen dan kaunnen we er misschien eens samen over praten is het je ingesteldheid ,mediteren dat je doet. Of......ik leer namelijk graag bij als je het ziet zitten natuurlijk om dit hier zo tedoen
liefs chantal

----------


## regine41

dag chantal,
ik doe elke maand een meditatie hier in de straat(natuurlijk bij mensen) we zijn met 6 tal mensen ,maar eigenlijk moet je eerst met de voeten op aarde staan (energie) je moet ook natuurlijk geloven en ik heb daarbij wel ervaringen gehad. 
liefs
regine

----------


## chantallek

ben hier weer hoor regina,ik moet zeggen dat ik zeer regelmatig de tijd neem om te mediteren gewoon thuis in bed of als hier niemand is in de zetel.In de zomer gewoon buiten in de natuur.Mijn ondervinding is hoe méér je mediteerd hoe dieper je kan gaan en hoe beter om de pijn los te kunnen je zit dan met je energie hoger en dat lukt vrij goed pasop niet tijd maar beter dan steeds pijnstillers te moeten nemen wat ik trouwens helemaal heb afgebouwd.Door spiritueel bezig te zijn bekijk je alles op een andere manier he dat helpt ook de dagen die echt slecht zijn anders door te maken
groetjes chantal

----------


## regine41

lieve chantal,
ik heb juist je profiel gekeken en ik leef zeker met je mee, altijd pijn hebben is ook niet alles 
geloof zeker ook in het heelal wil niet zeggen dat je naar de kerk moet gaan maar af en toe een bedankje zeggen hoe mooi dat alles om je heen is.Je moet ook geloven in jezelf en voornamelijk je graag zien.mediteren maakt rust in je hooft en ontspant je waardoor de pijn wat minder word

----------


## swingmoeke

Ben blij te horen dat er nog mensen zijn die tijd maken om te mediteren
dagelijks mediteren helpt me de dingen nuchter te bekijken en mild te zijn tegenover andere
ondanks dat ik regelmatig veel pijn heb ben ik toch een zeer gelukkig mens
ge moet maar de pech hebben om geboren te worden in een land met voedsel schaarste of in een oorlog gebied
nee ik ben me ervan bewust dat ik het zeer goed heb
en wil dat zo houden
groetjes en tot de volgende

----------


## Luuss0404

Oh leuk dat er weer leden zijn die interesse hebben in spiritualiteit  :Smile: 
Mediteren is goed voor lichaam en geest...

@ Chantellek,
Ja heerlijk om als het mooi weer is buiten te zijn, soms is alleen wandelen en bewust zijn van omgeving al genoeg en hoeft mediteren niet zo meer voor mij, maar is beide zeker goed om te doen  :Smile:

----------


## guillaume

Een MUST voor spiritueel belangstellenden.: Anita Moorjani : Dying TO BE ME

Intervieuw door Renate Mc Nay, video duurt 51 minuten.

Genezing van terminale fase kanker (hodgekin) na bijna- dood ervaring van 30 uur. Engelstalig goed te volgen, langzaam gesproken, you tube. Een eyeopener !!!!

Wim Beuming

----------

